# Behold..... Glycine Airman 7 on a 6 inch wrist



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi,

For those who think their small wrist can't wear an oversize watch....
Size is 53mm and looks alright on my tiny wrist. prefect for someone who travels frequently.
This is fantastic watch! :-!

And thanks to snorkeler for helping with my question.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

Your "tiny wrist" looks really good with the Airman 7 :-!

I visited The Watch Gallery today in London, they are the UK Glycine distributor and had most of the Glycine models on display including the Airman 7 and Airman 7 Plaza Mayor I was very impressed with the build.


----------



## christianjanus (Jan 16, 2008)

Does not look out bad at all on your wrist. Long tail on the strap, yes?

Nice watch.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

That is one VERY cool watch from a standpoint of uniqueness. I'm glad you're happy with it as a traveling tool watch. :-!

I'm afraid I'm not a fan of the size, though. <|
Even considering current fashion trends, I think it looks silly on almost anyone's wrist, let alone a 6" wrist. Look at how far the lugs are hanging out in space on either side of the wrist. I can't image that being very comfortable or practical...or in my mind, attractive.


----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)

Initially, i was looking for a watch with a dual time zone as i travel to a few places frequently. and i WAS intimated by the huge size. But i got a used one which was cheaper and it's 3 movements for the price of one. who wouldnt want that? :-d
I think putting aside the trend, it would definately look weird for 3 movements on a smaller size watch. which probably explains the size. Of course it will look nicer on some with bigger wrist but well... i guess someone with a smaller wrist doesnt look too bad either. ;-)


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah, you picked a very unique and purposeful watch. I hope my post didn't sound too harsh; I didn't intent it that way. Just meant I wouldn't go for that look myself (having 6.5" wrist). 
Actually, I applaud any passion in horology...and a watch with three movements...well, heck...pretty cool.
I just chuckled thinking of the cost for a routine cleaning and servicing. Do you think it would be three times the normal price, or would it include a bulk discount ;-)


----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)

LOL. yup, you are right there. it would be 3 movements for the price of one but servicing for triple the price.
and nope, your post wasn't harsh. i guess it's just your opinion.
And everbody shares different views!
I was feeling the same way like you before i brought it. I still prefer smaller watches on my tiny wrist but i think a big watch will certainly be a fun way to add to a collection of watches. :-d


----------



## John Alden (Jan 26, 2007)

death lust- 
Enjoy your watch- it looks great and you're having fun...that's what horological mania is about!:-!!


----------



## snorkeler (Sep 17, 2006)

That monster is cool. I tried one on when I picked up my new Incursore PR (I thought 46mm was big :-d). I love the design, I just don't if I'd wear a watch so freaking *BIG*.

I do need to track 4 times zones for my work, Local US, Europe, China and India. India is offset by 1/2 hour, the AM7 takes care of that issue :-!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

death_lust said:


> Of course it will look nicer on some with bigger wrist but well... i guess someone with a smaller wrist doesnt look too bad either. ;-)


I am not sure it would look better on a larger wrist, I have a large wrist and the watch looks better on you than me!


----------

